# B-Day/Valentine's Buddy Event



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We're getting near the deadline for signup for this event. Friday, 1/28/11 is the final sign up date. I will be sending participants their Buddies over the weekend.

It's going to be a fun event and will help a very worthy cause -- Rescues. Here is the thread that explains the event.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...related/110857-new-sm-buddy-rescue-event.html

Soon, we will be posting pictures and threads about our Valentine's Day Buddies -- and I just don't want anyone to be left out.

Please sign up today and remember to send me your information.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i will be donating on fri .. the last day ( sorry) but im in ,.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bump?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Remember that there are only 2 days left to sign up for this special event. I don't want anyone to miss out on the fun.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm definitely in, Lynn...it will be totally last minute but I will email you soon. Sorry I'm so behind!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili: oh I can just imagine the fluffs in need getting the benefit out of this event :wub: I totally love the idea behind it:wub: thanks once again Lynn!!! You ROCk and so do everyone who plays a role in helping them in a direct or indirect way...one way or another:chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo is so excited to find out who his buddy is!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Crystal hopes for a Romeo for valentines  in other words, a boy fluff haha I can't wait to find out too. Crystal says even if it was a girl, she will still love to have her as a girl buddy :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Crystal hopes for a Romeo for valentines  in other words, a boy fluff haha I can't wait to find out too. Crystal says even if it was a girl, she will still love to have her as a girl buddy :wub:


hehe! and I think Milo is hoping for a girl but he can send a manly card if he gets a boy!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

This will be so much fun!
Happy early Valentine's, everyone!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm trying to matvh girls with boys -- but we still need a few more boys.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm trying to matvh girls with boys -- but *we still need a few more boys.*


No worries :hugging: it will still work  
Crystal can't officially date until the age of 5 anyways 

This will be so much fun :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kat -- Lacie is 6 now and can go on play dates with boy fluffs -- but only if she's chaperoned. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im donating tomm morning as soon as i get paid , and dolce is a boy !!! he wants a girl valentine  pls pair me up with someone that posts regularly though .....lol


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I sent you everything a few days ago Lynne! Getting excited to see who we get!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I JUST sent in my donation! I'm so happy for London & Preston to participate, and even more thrilled to have been able to help a rescue!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

me too, I signed Jodi up, he is thrilled.:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've received a few more participants this morning -- but am hoping that we still have more to come.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kat -- Lacie is 6 now and can go on play dates with boy fluffs -- *but only if she's chaperoned. * :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:




:smrofl:

No worries Lacie, mommy will give you the chance to be without a chaperon at 10


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

me n dolce r in


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

If there aren't enough boys I'll take girls :wub: It will be fun any way!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> If there aren't enough boys I'll take girls :wub: It will be fun any way!!


That's what I said in college! :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

If there are not enough boys signed up to go around my fluffs wont't mind having a little girl for their secret buddy.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I sent you all my info, Lynn so you have one more boy joining the group now  Bailey is very excited to find out who his very first Valentine is :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

We are also more than happy to have 2 little girls if needed. I can't wait!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Do we find out today who our buddies are?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Darn! I just seen this. If it's not to late- Count us in!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rose and Lily are looking for their buddies....:heart:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

:wub::heart::tender:Today is buddy assignment day, hooray!:tender::heart::wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> :wub::heart::tender:Today is buddy assignment day, hooray!:tender::heart::wub:


woohoo!!!!:chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

very excited


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

LJSquishy said:


> :wub::heart::tender:Today is buddy assignment day, hooray!:tender::heart::wub:


Oh, wait...I think we still have another day to wait until buddy assignment day! I got ahead of myself and thought today was Feb.1st. Boo hoo! :smilie_tischkante::smstarz:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> Oh, wait...I think we still have another day to wait until buddy assignment day! I got ahead of myself and thought today was Feb.1st. Boo hoo! :smilie_tischkante::smstarz:


aw 
Well, yay for tomorrow!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Harry, Teddy, and Benny signed up on Friday... so that's 3 more boys to add to the mix!!! We're soo excited!!!! Can't wait to see who our buddies are!!! :Waiting:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

YAY! Samson and Delilah get to play!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

harrysmom said:


> Harry, Teddy, and Benny signed up on Friday... so that's 3 more boys to add to the mix!!! We're soo excited!!!! Can't wait to see who our buddies are!!! :Waiting:


 Oh, how fun!!! There should be a good number of boys participating now, I would think! :aktion033:



Delilahs Mommy said:


> YAY! Samson and Delilah get to play!!!


So glad your babies were able to squeeze in and participate! It's going to be so fun! :chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

We got our buddies...yah!!!


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Will we get our information in a PM or email? Thanks!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

stampin4fun said:


> Will we get our information in a PM or email? Thanks!


You get it in a PM!

That said, the malts just found out who their CUTE buddies are :wub::wub: 

Let the FUN begins :chili:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

We just got our buddies!!! :chili: :chili: Now we are off to find a little token to send them for Valentine's Day :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Katkoota said:


> You get it in a PM!
> 
> That said, the malts just found out who their CUTE buddies are :wub::wub:
> 
> Let the FUN begins :chili:





jenniferhope423 said:


> We just got our buddies!!! :chili: :chili: Now we are off to find a little token to send them for Valentine's Day :wub:


Oooooh, I can't wait to get my PM with L&Ps buddies!!! I am seriously SO excited, I've been blabbing to my husband about it for days! He thinks I'm nuts... :w00t::HistericalSmiley::chili:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

:wub2::flowers::heart:*We just got our buddies!!!:heart::flowers::wub2:*

*Preston's buddy is a gorgeous little GIRL! :tender:*
*London's buddy is a striking young BOY! :hat:*

*I guess it's time to do some shopping!!!*


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo has a gorgeous little girl as his buddy!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I did try to match boys with girls. All of the boys that are participating do have a girl buddy. A few of the girls, however, also have girl buddies because we didn't have an equal # of boys and girls.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I wouldn't have minded either a boy or girl!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Am I missing something? I haven't gotten a PM yet...oh....maybe I need to go back and read through this whole thread before I open my mouth..:blush:


----------

